# 2017 Series Soundtracks



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 24, 2017)

Hey gang,

What would be your suggestions for good/fresh-sounding soundtracks in series that came out in 2017? I’m interested in series’ music, not films.


----------



## pfmusic (Dec 24, 2017)

One of my favourite TV shows this year - 'Dark' from Germany

Wonderful score!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 24, 2017)

Yeah, I’m already watching Dark. It’s like an adult Stranger Things! And I have the superb Vietnam soundtrack (I always buy a new Reznor). Thanks!


----------

